# Garage/Shop corner L-shape workbench design



## realeyz

OK so I have had this concept design for awhile now and I have a **** ton of wood ready for this project, but I want to simplify the design a bit so the project isn't so crazy involved. I'm looking for examples of other bench designs that might fit this application. I want to be able to maximize the storage under the bench and I also want the bench to be VERY heavy and durable. It will basically be permanent build attached to the walls. I also want to be able to slide a stool underneath somewhere.

These illustrations are just concepts mainly - they are differing designs that I was fiddling with trying to find a good one to move forward on. Photos are to show the location relative to the rest of the shop.


----------



## sopwath

What do you want to simplify about it? The very top image looks like basic, non-mortise & tenon, joinery that should involve just cutting boards to length and screwing them together.


----------



## tc65

I like the first rendering you show. From the tools on it I assume the corner bench will be more of a machine bench and not a woodworking bench. Even if this is the case, I would think about putting/making room for a wood vise somewhere on that bench. I see you have a wood vise on the rolling cart in another rendering, but depending on how you use vises, that might not be stable enough for some operations if that is to be a wheeled cart.

I like the look of the 4x4 M&T rendering, but IMO that is way over designed unless you are going to use it for car engines.

Your first rendering/design appears to give you lots of room for under bench storage, and you could even add some open shelving under the bench to suit your needs. 

Instead of using M&T you could just notch your posts for all the stringers. I would also put drawers all the way to the floor or enclose the bottom with kicker boards or you will be constantly loosing something under it and having to get down on your belly to retrieve items.


----------



## realeyz

sopwath said:


> What do you want to simplify about it? The very top image looks like basic, non-mortise & tenon, joinery that should involve just cutting boards to length and screwing them together.


Yes the top is the most basic version so far, I'm just looking for ideas that I may have overlooked for more simplicity with the shelves mainly and overall design. I have a load of 4x8 rough cut lumber to use:










It's a pain to cut down into useful pieces but I have the legs cut and squared up nicely already.


----------



## realeyz

trc65 said:


> I like the first rendering you show. From the tools on it I assume the corner bench will be more of a machine bench and not a woodworking bench. Even if this is the case, I would think about putting/making room for a wood vise somewhere on that bench. I see you have a wood vise on the rolling cart in another rendering, but depending on how you use vises, that might not be stable enough for some operations if that is to be a wheeled cart.
> 
> I like the look of the 4x4 M&T rendering, but IMO that is way over designed unless you are going to use it for car engines.
> 
> Your first rendering/design appears to give you lots of room for under bench storage, and you could even add some open shelving under the bench to suit your needs.
> 
> Instead of using M&T you could just notch your posts for all the stringers. I would also put drawers all the way to the floor or enclose the bottom with kicker boards or you will be constantly loosing something under it and having to get down on your belly to retrieve items.


Yes, the bench is more of a general use bench and not woodworking specific. I don't really do any hand tooling - all machine stuff, but I also do a lot of other kinds of tinkering in the garage and set it up for many other things besides just wood. Thanx for the suggestions and ideas! I will consider all of them. :yes:

- todd


----------



## Dawall37

Did you ever build this bench? This would be a perfect fit in my garage. Do you have any dimensions?


----------



## MT Stringer

UGH! Another old post brought to the top.
The OP hasn't been back since 2012!!!

I deleted my reply.


----------



## Pcride

In my bench building and using experience here is something to think about. Maybe you've already considered it. Remember back in high school wood shop they have the huge square work tables ? Plenty of space to flip big cabinets over, book cases etc...

When I built my shed I put in an L shaped work bench and ended up not using 70% of it because I needed a big square bench to assemble, glue, sand !!!

So I just don't have the room to build one and I ended up making the L shape bench on hinges sans it folds up on the wall when I don't need it, this frees up a lot of floor space. 

You'll find that the typical work bench gets used for taking things apart, hammering the crap out of whatever you need to fix, and gets filled up with junk, and makes a great place to put all your tools on yet to not find any of them later.

I would consider a small parts /mechanic bench then build a big square table in the room for assembling and building. You could make it 4'x6' using 2 glulam wood beams 3 1/8 thick and 24" wide, then 4x4 posts for the legs and structure. You could even make it modular where it comes apart into 2' sections and rolled out of the way when not in use. 

In the end a 22" wide work bench only works for small wood working projects. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pcride

Looks like you already have a nice movable assemble table. Nice shop!! I wish I had this much space.


----------

